# SSD Problem



## Ascalari (4. Mai 2014)

Hallo Zusammen

Hab endlich ne SSD gekauft(hier lang).Nun habe ich das problem das mein Mainboard wohl kein AHCI nutzen kann zumindest finde ich die Einstellung im Bios nicht.Auf der DVD zum Mainboard war allerdings folgender Beitrag zu finden kann nur leider damit nicht´s anfangen:

Make Raid&AHCI Driver Supplementary Guide

So nun meine Frage was zum geier ist das 
Kennt sich jemand damit aus?
Mainboard ist folgendes ASUS M4N68T-M LE V2 (ja ist schon was älter)

LG

Ascalari


----------



## Wagga (4. Mai 2014)

Ich würde eine Neuinstallation empfehlen.
Du kannst auch versuchen den Treiber per Windows DVD nachzuinstallieren.
Stellst du aber im BIOS ENTF,F8,F12 je nach Board auf AHCI um regnet es Bluescreens evtl.
Du kannst eine SSD auch im IDE Modus laufen lassen, aber dann gibt das Einbußen in der Performance.

Wenn du nicht Neuinstallieren willst musst du Windows per Registry anweisen den AHCI Treiber zu verwenden und dann per WIndows DVD nachinstallieren, schneller und einfacher wäre die Umstellung und Neuinstallation.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OSH3BpNm4QA


----------



## Ascalari (5. Mai 2014)

Wagga schrieb:


> Stellst du aber im BIOS ENTF,F8,F12 je nach Board auf AHCI um regnet es Bluescreens evtl.



und genau das ist mein Problem im Bios selbst kann ich 2 sachen einstellen RAID oder IDE.....Das einzige was zum AHCI Modus zu finden ist in meinem Mainboard Handbuch ist halt der eintrag:

[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Make Raid&AHCI [/font][font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Driver[/font][font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif] Supplementary Guide[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Nur hab ich nicht so wirklich Ahnung was das sein soll....[/font]


----------



## Ascalari (5. Mai 2014)

Hat keiner ne Idee was das sein kann ?Die SSD ist auch arg langsam zumindest kommt es mir so vor.

lg

Asca


----------



## squats (5. Mai 2014)

gebrauchtes Board mit Sata 6Gb kaufen 

welche CPU werkelt denn bei dir ?


----------



## Ascalari (5. Mai 2014)

Ein AMD Athlon II X4 645 Processor mit 3,1Ghz reicht für meine ansprüche


----------



## Ascalari (5. Mai 2014)

Hab mal meine DX Files beigefügt


----------



## squats (6. Mai 2014)

würd ich nochmal bei eBay gucken, auch gleich mit USB3.0


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (6. Mai 2014)

squats schrieb:


> würd ich nochmal bei eBay gucken, auch gleich mit USB3.0



oder lieber jemand rüber gücken lassen (vor dem pc / laptop) der sich damit auskennt. über zig wege den fehler zu finden ist immer sehr....... ""ich halte lieber meinen mund""

meine meinung.


----------



## Ascalari (6. Mai 2014)

hmmm ok 

Kann den jemand was mit dem Guide welchen ich oben gepostet habe was anfangen was das sein soll?Mein Englisch ist leider nicht so toll-.-

lg

Asca


----------



## Saji (6. Mai 2014)

Das Board kann kein AHCI, nur IDE oder Raid. Das liegt daran das Nvidia für ihren Chipsatz auf diesem Asusboard keine Lizenzgebühr für AHCI zahlte. Also entweder mit IDE leben oder ein neues Board mit AHCI kaufen.


----------

